# Meet San Diego Sassy



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My friend, from San Diego, brought her yesterday. Sassy has been in a shed for the last year, and John was good enough to help NMR, by taking her in for a few days, until he could deliver her to me. He even took her to the vet and the groomers!!!

She is 13-years-old, and full of herself. Very spunky for her age.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Deb she is adorable :wub: She certainly doesn't look her age, and now she is in your loving care I am sure she is going to look even better. She looks great for a little girl who was living in a shed!!! Bless her little heart and bless your giant heart for all that you do for these special little babies :grouphug:


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

What an adorable baby! I can't understand people who neglect beautiful wonderful doggies like this.
Best wishes to you and your new little one,
Ann and Zoey


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :grouphug: You are the best mommie in the world!! Sassy is darling, too! Congratulations to you both because you have each other!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, just look at that sassy smile! I think I know how she got her name! :wub: Cute as pie, she is!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She's adorable, Deb. So are you! Sassy is one lucky little girl. Is she staying on the geriatric ward? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Aaaaagh. She is so sweet. How long do you foster for???


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb.. she sure does look HAPPY!!! I think she's very aware that she's 'got it made" now !!! How are her teeth.. hard from photo but they look like they might be 'decent' for her age?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is darling and VERY lucky to be in your care.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb.. she sure does look HAPPY!!! I think she's very aware that she's 'got it made" now !!! How are her teeth.. hard from photo but they look like they might be 'decent' for her age?[/B]



Her teeth are in VERY good shape. She does need a dental, but shouldn't need any removed. The vet was extremely impressed with her chompers. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Aaaaagh. She is so sweet. How long do you foster for???[/B]



Unfortunately, there is not much interest in the seniors, so I suspect she'll be with me for the duration.

My friend, John, did say his Aunt Louise would love her :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> She's adorable, Deb. So are you! Sassy is one lucky little girl. Is she staying on the geriatric ward? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



LOL ~ Sassy was in the geriatric ward for about 2-hours. She couldn't take the boredom any longer. So she's now chillin' downstairs with BILLY!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

She is so cute. :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Debbie she is adorable, she looks Sassy in her pictures!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Omg Deb she is adorable :wub: She certainly doesn't look her age, and now she is in your loving care I am sure she is going to look even better. She looks great for a little girl who was living in a shed!!! Bless her little heart and bless your giant heart for all that you do for these special little babies :grouphug: [/B]



Janet ~ Doesn't she look totally AWESOME, after being in a SHED??? For a YEAR!!!

Because she was not surrendered directly to me, I did not get before pics. And, of course, John is camera and computer, brain dead.

She did have an "automatic" feeder in the shed, so there was food at all times. Stagnant, or not, I don't know, but she did have food.

John left, about an hour ago, and she is soooo missing him. She is looking around for her "sugar daddy". She, and Winter, slept on the couch with him last night. ~ LOL


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442009
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow!! Downstairs with Billy & Winter... That girl has guts huh?!?


She looks terrific Deb... I can't imagine she looked quite that good coming out of a shed... :smmadder: I just do not understand how anyone could do that...

Once again, you do the best work Deb. Thanks.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok... now I'm just plain jealous!! :biggrin:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:wub: she is just too precious for words :wub: 

she looks soooooo happy, like she knows everything will be ok now, soooo sweet :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sassy looks adoraable. Thank you for all you do for these wonderful babies. :aktion033:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442066
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes!! She has some balls. She actually walked up to Billy and barked in his face ~ LOL

When LBB barked back, in the wrong direction, she knew she had the "upper paw" ~ LMAO


And Steve, Winter went after John. So John wanted nothing to do with him. Well, I woke up this mornig to find John snoring, and Winter sleeping on his chest. ~ Another LOL

So before he left, I said I need a pic of him holding Winter. Yes, he was afraid. I mean John was afraid, not Winter. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad you have her, she's a swetheart, now she can get some real love


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442178
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow!! Downstairs with Billy & Winter... That girl has guts huh?!?

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes!! She has some balls. She actually walked up to Billy and barked in his face ~ LOL

When LBB barked back, in the wrong direction, she knew she had the "upper paw" ~ LMAO


And Steve, Winter went after John. So John wanted nothing to do with him. Well, I woke up this mornig to find John snoring, and Winter sleeping on his chest. ~ Another LOL

So before he left, I said I need a pic of him holding Winter. Yes, he was afraid. I mean John was afraid, not Winter. :HistericalSmiley: 

Here they are. Notice the "nervous" look on John's face ~ LMAO
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can see just a little fear in his body language... :HistericalSmiley: 

That is AMAZING that Winter was sleeping on his chest.... :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

That devilish look on Winter's face looks like : "hmmmm should I or shouldn't I " LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She looks rather 'full of herself', doesn't she!! Poor John - he probably didn't know what hit him!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: 
poor Sassy. i think after a few days in the padded cell with LBB, she'll be crying to go back to Daisy and Lulu and Senior Bingo nights.

she's PRECIOUS, though. i totally want her. i suspect the buttercup may be more of a grumpy old lady than Sassy!!! 

so your family just keeps growing. hehe. you may need to consider moving, huh? i think LBB would like his own padded room


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh my goodness, how precious Sassy looks. Deb, you must have one of the largest hearts around. And how funny, she is hanging with Billy and Winter.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> That devilish look on Winter's face looks like : "hmmmm should I or shouldn't I " LOL[/B]



With the stupid "shutter speed" on my camera, I could have actually taken a pic, and caught Winter ripping John's face off ~ :smrofl: 

Winter behaved, though. I told him to be nice, as he did help with Sassy. Any other time, I would have said, "go for it, pal" LMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Billy and Winter are now crying to be in the geriatric ward!!! They want away from Sassy :HistericalSmiley: 

She is flippin' all over the place. I can't believe she's 13-years-old. She is crackin' me up. 

She is having a blast!!! Wanting to play with everyone. Billy is running from her ~ LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She looks quite happy with you. I don't understand people sometimes. I am constantly cleaning after mine and wouldn't think of putting them in a shed in the back yard. Some days can be very trying.
Glad you have her Deb.
Tina


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWW - that happy smiling face says it all . What a darling :wub: Sarah


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

> My friend, from San Diego, brought her yesterday. Sassy has been in a shed for the last year, and John was good enough to help NMR, by taking her in for a few days, until he could deliver her to me. He even took her to the vet and the groomers!!!
> 
> She is 13-years-old, and full of herself. Very spunky for her age.[/B]



Wow Deb,
Sassy reminds me so much of my Crisse, who's also up in age, and surprisingly has great teeth, too.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

she is such a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=442002
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't ask for a better compliment. Crisse is the most beautiful girl I have ever layed eyes on. She is fabulous. :wub: :wub: 

God bless the 'older' gals. They ROCK!! Hey, girls ROCK!! We get better with age :rockon:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your story about Sassy made me think about the little yorkie Katkoota rescued from people who kept him in a cage all the time. He went crazy for a while getting out all that pent up energy. Either that or maybe Sassy is lying about her age!!!!  Whichever, thank you for giving her a home, even if she doesn't get adopted.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm glad we have another Sassy on the board and I'm thankful that you are giving her the home that she deserves in her senior years. I am still shaking my head at the neglect that she went through.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> God bless the 'older' gals. They ROCK!! Hey, girls ROCK!! We get better with age :rockon:[/B]


Deb I'm really glad you made this quote :HistericalSmiley: It sure makes me feel good, us older gals are like a good wine, the older we get the better we are :thumbsup: 
How is Miss Sassy doing? It sure sounds like she has your mob figured out :HistericalSmiley: 
As for Winter sitting on your friend's chest, I am wondering if he was just plain making sure he stayed on the couch  :brownbag: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

You are truly wonderful taking in another sweet baby! Sounds like she's giving the younger ones a run for it!

Judie & Jaz


----------

